# Bathroom Anxiety



## innerpunk16

I suffer from severe bathroom anxiety, strictly dealing with NUMBER TWO.

I have developed a panic disorder because of it.

I dont go places where there wont be a bathroom, im terrified of being around people and having to excuse myself to go to the bathroom...SOOO i make it my duty to go before i leave the house. However, i feel that no matter what, my stomach still feels as if i never went in the first place.

Ive been told that its because of the flight or fight response and the body's need to evacuate everything unnecessary to either reaction to fear. My problem, is that i have this adrenaline for no reason, so i get nervous about having to use the bathroom, which leads to me ACTUALLY feeling like i have to go.

ITS RUINING MY LIFE.

how about you?


----------



## Amaryis92

I can sort of relate to that in a way. I never want to make people annoyed with me just because I might have to go at an inopportune time. :um Plus I hate it when I'm in a public restroom with just one other person. It's so awkward for me somehow... just me and her, whoever it may be. Having more than two people is fine with me though, because it sort of breaks that weird silence. But I still prefer being by myself though...


----------



## Jackie

wow i was just thinking about posting this today...this is sooo weird...
but ya i can relate. i hate going to the potty in public places. my thing is if im doing a number two and if i stink up the bathroom i dont want anyone know it was me :hide in my own house thats fine i dont care but like at work and stuff. i hate it. i always hurry up because i dont want another employee walk in cause they would know it was me. before we open and theres a male manager opening with me that fine i know hes not gonna come walking in but if its my female manager ill hold it till i get home. same thing if we open the store i will hold it...wellllll today was a different story i seriously couldnt hold it any longer and i was anxious as hell. 
i dont have a problem with peeing tho...probably cause its not smelly.
i will not do a number two at a friends house though...nope


----------



## Sierra83

I deal with the bathroom awkwardness by flushing the toilet after I get in the stall and then going, lol.


----------



## Anxiety75

Ditto


----------



## millenniumman75

Rules on getting through the public restroom.

For guys, at first until you feel comfortable, use the stalls, not the urinals. Girls, well, you don't have much of a choice.
(1) Use toilet paper on the seats if potty protection papers are not available.
(2) Put toilet paper in the bowl to muffle the sound. 
(3) Sit while protected.
(4) Wait patiently until you hear a toilet flush. If you are alone in the restroom, see #5.
(5) Let loose at your own comfort level.

When you are done, flush the toilet and wash your hands. If anyone asks, you just say "I was free to wee, let me be".


----------



## rocky

BostonB said:


> I can't dookie in public bathrooms either, but that's because it's disgusting. Especially when the toilet seat is warm; it makes me want to boil myself. That's all I'm going to say about that.


Ugh! I hate warm seats.....it totally disgusts me to feel someone else's leftover body heat if I sit down. I will not lay pipe or fire the afterburners in a public restroom either, too many sounds/smells associated with the act to make a public performance out of it plus I've seen enough messy toilet seats to never want to park my rear on one.


----------



## pita

Lots of exposure to horrifying bathrooms of all sorts has helped me overcome my bathroom anxiety. But I still like to wait for somebody else to flush a toilet. 

Weirdly, I'm not distressed by gross bathrooms at all anymore. This is good, as I spent a lot of time in train stations.


----------



## millenniumman75

Everybody poots, drops bombs and whizzes. Everybody.
People have diarrhea....constipation.....acid indigestion.....


----------



## pita

BostonB said:


> I'm just glad I'm not a woman, I could never leave the house.


Hahah.

Luckily, the ladies' room is not usually home to empty beer cans, drawings of penises, and bodily fluids that somehow missed the toilet (how it got on the ceiling, we will never know). Men's washrooms, on the other hand...


----------



## millenniumman75

Nah, men's washrooms are quite that bad. It depends on where you go.
When you gotta go, you gotta go....period. :lol


----------



## shyvr6

I think dramatic effects help get over the anxiety. Do like the movies do and start screaming stuff, lol. Omg, I didn't eat corn!


----------



## LostAngel

Somehow, I always seem to get lucky when it comes to public washrooms. I seem to hit them when no one is there. The odd time someone is there, I just pretend like there is something sticky on my hands and wash them until the person(s) leave. I'm not so much worried about the seats, since there are more germs in the bowl than on the seat. Unless people miss, lol. However, if I am at someones house when my belly rumbles, I will usually take my hair brush and a hairtie or something with me, run the water, put my hair up, finish my business, flush, wash my hands and pretend my hair is what made me take long. 
I feel so silly. I wish I knew what its like to go to any washroom at any time and let loose without a care.


----------



## MeganC

Public restrooms make my list of top 10 places where I'm likely to panic. I always feel like the other women in the ladies' room are giving me a dirty look when I go to the sink to wash my hands. God forbid they try to make small talk!


----------



## shyvr6

MeganC said:


> God forbid they try to make small talk!


Haha. So what are you here for? Oh, I doing some Christmasssmmphh shopping. Oh yeah!? Me too. My wife *fartsssss* wants me to get her some jewelry. *ploop* Oh that's a goodmmphh idea. *gassss* *ploop*..


----------



## MeganC

shyvr6 said:


> Haha. So what are you here for? Oh, I doing some Christmasssmmphh shopping. Oh yeah!? Me too. My wife *fartsssss* wants me to get her some jewelry. *ploop* Oh that's a goodmmphh idea. *gassss* *ploop*..


:lol
My problem is, I'll overhear one of these conversations (or somebody talking on her cell phone) and start giggling...then I'm sure I'm not imagining things when I feel the evil eye on me at the sink.


----------



## innerpunk16

Sierra83 said:


> I deal with the bathroom awkwardness by flushing the toilet after I get in the stall and then going, lol.


haha thats a good idea...but i would worry about the toilet water splashing up my undercarriage loll. My friend ROLLS THE TOILET PAPER BACKWARDS to make noise the whole time, plus backwards means you dont wast the paper lol.


----------



## innerpunk16

LostAngel said:


> However, if I am at someones house when my belly rumbles, I will usually take my hair brush and a hairtie or something with me, run the water, put my hair up, finish my business, flush, wash my hands and pretend my hair is what made me take long.
> I feel so silly. I wish I knew what its like to go to any washroom at any time and let loose without a care.


i have TOTALLY done that. When i have company over, and its late at night and i have to go...i come back down with pjs on, pretending it just took me long to change!


----------



## innerpunk16

shyvr6 said:


> I think dramatic effects help get over the anxiety. Do like the movies do and start screaming stuff, lol. Omg, I didn't eat corn!


hahahah....your humor helps. thats what i think needs to be done, in order for these millions of people like me dont fear what is natural. There is such a taboo on poop.

Especially for women, since i have heard MANY A STORY about boys not realizing women outside their family did the deed.

I feel that as a girl, the need to be seen as perfect and attractive all the time effects our thinking. If we come out of the bathroom after a long period of time, or think we smell of the bathroom, we feel VERY unnattractive and self conscious.


----------



## innerpunk16

MeganC said:


> :lol
> My problem is, I'll overhear one of these conversations (or somebody talking on her cell phone) and start giggling...then I'm sure I'm not imagining things when I feel the evil eye on me at the sink.


i HATE when people linger in the bathroom. especially on the phone, when im trying to relax and waiting to be alone.


----------



## sassyinside

I can not use public bathrooms at all I hold it till I get home. I don't like to use someone's bathroom that I don't know either. If I do have to use a public bathroom and someone comes in I stay in the stall till they are done and leave. How dumb am I.......


----------



## shyguy87

Believe it or not, I am more comfortable doing number 2 in a public restroom than using a urinal. Maybe it's because I have more privacy in a stall, but I just can't use a urinal when there is somebody else in the bathroom.

The only places where I don't like doing number 2 is a place like work. I fear I will encounter a supervisor/boss or that somebody I know will find out it's me and then make some stupid comment about me taking a dump.


----------



## UltraShy

millenniumman75 said:


> Everybody poots, drops bombs and whizzes. Everybody.
> People have diarrhea....constipation.....acid indigestion.....


Yes, I know. I've been in public restrooms and heard sounds that no human should ever have to hear. Loud blasting farts, followed by you-know-what hitting the water, followed by a stench so strong & horrific that it could knock down a charging bull. It's the fecal equivalent of an atomic bomb. Then the guy who just had a gastrointestinal explosion opens the stall door and walks right out without washing his hands. If lucky, he may have actually flushed so you don't have to see his work -- some guys don't flush as if this is some trophy to show off.:stu Think about that the next time somebody wants to shake your hand & you'll understand why they simply bow in Japan instead.

Public bathrooms really need good exhaust fans -- preferably really loud ones. Or have music in public restrooms to cover the sounds that nobody wants to hear. I hate rap, but even loud rap music would be preferable to hearing some guy take a mega-dump.

I can't stand urinals. It is my theory that they were invented by a plumber who was either a sadist who hates the shy or an exhibitionist who loves to show off his equipment. The problem is that as a man I feel like a sissy using a stall to pee, thinking "are they wondering why I'm not using a urinal like a real man does?"

In any case, this is obviously a common problem. The bathroom phobia thread comes up at least once a month around here.


----------



## shychick2

Don't they have music/sounds in Japan to disguise noise?
I couldn't start to imagine being a man, you're right who would come up with the idea of urinals!


----------



## tCOM

I find that as long as I wear all my Buckeye garb, I can pretty much let loose with poopies just about anywhere...and, I love to talk about it afterwards..


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere

shyvr6 said:


> I think dramatic effects help get over the anxiety. Do like the movies do and start screaming stuff, lol. Omg, I didn't eat corn!


:cup


----------



## shorty56

*I know what you mean*

innerpunk16 - I've got exactly what you do. (I think). Most people in here began talking about restroom anxiety and trying to go in public. I don't think that is what you described. You are afraid of having to go, and the interruption that causes. Not the having to go. I have no problem going to the restroom, at home or in public, but I constantly fear having to.

For example, on a car trip. I fear having to stop and go to the restroom. It has nothing to do with the public restroom. It has everything to do with whomever is in the car with me having to be inconvenienced with me stopping to go. So, I tell myself, "no big deal". Well, what if once I stop, I have to go again. And have to stop again. And again. Then it is quite annoying to them. Same thing in meetings, partys, dinners, etc.

The fear of having to go causes me to get an upset stomach and I have to go. Kind of a self-fulfilled prophecy. I try to explain it as "Imagine being scared of heights, and every time you think of your fear you are instantly on a cliff-edge". That is what I do to myself.


----------



## olmert

*Fears about peeing and pooping in bathrooms*

Those who suffer from the inability to urinate in a bathroom if others are around may have a case of shy bladder syndrome (its medical name is paruresis). About 7% of the US population suffers to some extent, according to research studies.

If you have difficulty pooping in bathrooms, that condition is referred to as parcopresis.

As a former shy bladder sufferer who recovered after many years, I wrote and recently published a book to help others - women and men. Called "Bathrooms Make Me Nervous", it explores coping techniques and offers strategies for complete recovery. (note: many are applicable to conquering parcopresis, as well, since both are considered social anxiety disorders).

For more information, please log on to www.bathroomsmakemenervous.com.


----------



## Halcyon Daze

I am shy in this way too. I can't go if someone else is in the ladies room. I have to wait till they leave. I feel so awkward just waiting like that. I have bathroom issues, lol. It seems to come and go. I was fine for a few years, and then it will come back w/ a vengeance. 
I try not to drink a lot so i don't have to go so much. I'm probably always dehydrated.


----------



## Sydney04

(Hi, I'm new btw.  I guess I skipped the whole intro forum thing--maybe I'll go back and do that later--this thread just caught my attention) 

Innerpunk and Shorty, what I'm dealing with is the exact same thing. It's not an issue with bathrooms, public or private, it's the fear of having to go (always at inconvenient times) or not making it in time, and it absolutely takes over my life. I don't know if I experience as many of the physical symptoms as you do, because often times when I get to the bathroom, I find I didn't need to go at all (and mine deals more with urination rather than number two). 

So would this be considered a social phobia? A panic disorder? I've dealt with this for about 9 years. Have either of you had very much success with certain medications or therapies? (I take zoloft and buspar, which seems to take the edge off, but not completely)

You don't know how relieved I feel to see that I'm not the only one, because it really was starting to feel that way (I guess I was googling the wrong phrases all these years!). When/how did it start out for you? I hope you'll let me know how things are progressing for you and what you've found success with. And if there's anyone else that's dealing with it as well, I'd love to talk with you too.


----------



## dan dre

any Cures or ideas to eleviate the anxiety?


----------



## yellowpaper

I have anxiety that affects like... my stomach. I'm always afraid I'm going to throw up so my stomach gets upset a lot (like.. most of the day). It's actually a huge phobia of mine... and it sucks.

I also need to be around bathrooms bc I pee as often as I get the chance... I have anxiety over needing to pee.



Oh, and I absolutely will not use a public bathroom for anything but peeing. I'd die otherwise.. DIE.


----------



## Munchkin07

I'm 20 years old and suffer from this problem also. I'm bipolar and take medicine that makes me go to the bathroom all the time and I hate it.

I'm always very cautious when I have to go somewhere on the road. When I drive somewhere I tend to freak out when I feel that certain rumble in my stomach. If I don't have a bathroom nearby I freak out. I go to school from 8 am to 3 or 4 pm, and would not eat anything until I get home despite of the delicious foods they have at the school. 

I'm so nervous to leave my house with this problem. There are times when I'm with my boyfriend it happens and I get so embarrassed asking him to pull over to a gas station or go home although he doesn't care. 

I went to the doctors and told her everything. She said it's part bad bacteria/psychological problems. She said I need to eat something with good bacteria and tried out Activia and it really works. The first time you eat the yogurt, you will really feel it so I prefer to stay home that day because you will go constantly!


----------



## Robert55419

Innerpunk and Shorty, this is pretty much what I have been dealing with since 1990. There seems to be some stigma I associate with the need to go to the bathroom or not being reliable due to the fear of being stuck on the toilet.

The end result of all of this for me is that if I have to be in a social setting were I might not be able to access a restroom or I would feel social awkward excusing myself, I end up feeling as if I might soil myself. The fact that I might not really need to defecate at all seems to offer no ease of these symptoms.

I have never had an accident, but the fear and the social stigma that I perceive if it should happen can trip not just gastric spasms, but full blown panic.

I limit my life to avoid situations that would trigger it, I have damaged my career as a result of this. Up until recently I had thought I just had IBS, but the more I read, the more I think it is just anxiety that causes similar results.


----------



## Positive

I have similar thoughts. I was worst though because I would never go out at all cuz I couldn't use number 2 ever outside in public..


----------



## SnarlPatrick

polythene said:


> Do people actually put their bare asses on public toilet seats? I mean, seriously. To me it would be unfathomable.


Ever scene the mythbusters episode about that? Toilet seats aren't any dirtier than counter-tops, or doorknobs or anything. And the skin on your butt isn't permeable by any germs anyway.


----------



## ShyViolet

If you're worried about people hearing the kerplunk sounds, toss a wad of tp into the bowl to cushion the fall.


----------



## rincewind

polythene said:


> Do people actually put their bare asses on public toilet seats? I mean, seriously. To me it would be unfathomable.


As long as you don't start licking it or something you're probably OK. If it was as dangerous as some people make out there'd be thousands of public toilet related deaths every year.


----------



## letitrock

rincewind said:


> As long as you don't start licking it or something you're probably OK. If it was as dangerous as some people make out there'd be thousands of public toilet related deaths every year.


:haha

This has got to be the most gross HIlarious disgusting thread I've ever read on this site!


----------



## SnarlPatrick

This whole thread is part of the conspiracy to convince me that girls poop. I'm not fooled.


----------



## eagleheart

Okay is anyone staying in a place with other people to whom you aren't close or related or anything? ..because I think that complicates the bathroom thing...

There used to be basically a strange man on the other side of the wall, and now he's moved out, but it's still disconcerting when I don't know if someone will come up and try to open the door again.

And I know someone who has an apartment where you can hear every move a person makes in the bathroom. I don't want to have to use his washroom


----------



## Tristram

polythene said:


> Do people actually put their bare asses on public toilet seats? I mean, seriously. To me it would be unfathomable.


If I see piss on the seat, I wipe it off. Other than that...let's just say a toilet seat is probably cleaner than most other things you'll have to sit on.



ShyViolet said:


> If you're worried about people hearing the kerplunk sounds, toss a wad of tp into the bowl to cushion the fall.


This stuff belongs to taking a dump 101. Also eliminates any chance of splash damage.

As for me, I seem to have developed a bit of a shy bladder. Unless I really really really have to pee, I can't pee at a urinal if there are people around, so now I just automatically go to a stall.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Keith said:


> My bathroom problem is that i hate using urinals theres not enough privacy.Its gross using stalls alot of the time i wish i was more "normal" and could use a urinal more of the time. I avoid going to alot of places because i dotn want people that im with to know that i use a stall to pee.I know how silly that sounds I just feel less manly.It drives me nuts.


I hear you man. This is why I hate when work functions are at a pub or something. I always have to do special covert ops to pee, or I know someone will probably say "I have to go too" and follow me in.

It can be a nightmare at festivals too.


----------



## shyguydan222

simple solution.... do what Lisa Novak did lol


----------



## Music Man

Remarkably, I never need a number 2 in public loos, only a wee, which I use a cubicle for as I hate urinals - I don't want to expose myself to several other men!
You should just go in slam the door, quickly drop your pants and squeeze the bugger out, with various noises along the way, like "Oh yeah, that's good", "I've been needing that for days", "What? I had carrots last thursday", "Man, I hope I don't block it".
Then flush , walk out looking really pleased with yourself, wash hands and go.

Job Done!


----------



## fredbloggs02

Number two's are quite civil my end. It's number ones that are the real problem. I can't go if I'm standing next to someone and public toilets are disgusting. I'm quite handy with my feet, I use them to open and close toilet doors and lift toilet seats, open and shut bathroom doors, lift toilet seats etc. Something for you guys to try at home in the comfort of your own prefered, public urinal.


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl

years and years ago, i worked in a company that was fairly large, had like 6 floors and lots of folks. it was great in all the restrooms that the music was on LOUD. you could have your own peace of mind and no one could tell what was going on. and being loud in there, nobody was apt to chit chat, as you could not hear much. so nobody dilly-dallied when you were on the hopper trying to be quiet. 

i miss that place!:yes


----------



## Ambivert

Who designed the bathroom stall? I hate that thin crack between the swinging door and wall board thingy, I get paranoid that someone might be looking at the mirror directly looking into the thin crack in my stall. If I saw someone do that I'd go berserk on him


----------



## nemesis1

I usually have to go in the cubicle to piss, and i really hate it when im just about to start and someone comes in the cubicle next to me to take a dump......rendering me unable to go! And especially when theres a bunch of free cubicles, they always seem to want the one next to me....


----------



## UndercoverAlien

do what i do. i stand on the rim of the bowl(so no one can see my feet) and then *bombs away*


----------



## shyguydan222

I would like to apologize for my post early in regards to Lisa Novak, and other people that do have the bathroom anxiety. It is not a laughing matter at all.


----------



## Nathan18

I can't stand public toilets. I have a lot of issues with them.

I never use the urinals. Only ever use the stalls. If there are no stalls available, I usually pretend that I came in to wash my hands and leave. I just look for another toilet to go to. I could probably count on one hand the amount of times that I've gone for a no.2 in a public toilet. I just don't do it, unless I'm absolutely desperate. I remember many times at school that I was really desperate, but I held out until I got home.

I try and use my feet or sleeve to do everything I need to in public toilets, also. I think I'm a little OCD, in regard to germs.


Edit: This post has way too many 'I's' in it.


----------



## Alice54

Innerpunk, I have the same thing. I have had this problem for over a year now, i know it's not that long compared to some others here, but it has ruined my life anyway. I've been living with my boyfriend and his family for two years, having this problem for the majority of that time.

It is absolutely terrifying, having a panic attack whenever I am unable to access a bathroom. We have 6 people in our house, and one bathroom. Whenever someone goes to have a shower, I freak out and demand to use the bathroom first, and then must occupy my mind entirely, or I start panicking. It's the same with going out- I don't even do that anymore, and it's put a giant strain on my relationship with my boyfriend. He wants to take me out places, go to the movies and such, but I can't even make the walk around the corner to the bus stop, let alone taking the bus at all. My work is a three minute drive away, and I panic the whole way there. I have no problem using the bathroom, it's the thought of NOT having a bathroom. 

When I first brought this to the attention of my useless doctor, he advised to have blood taken and do a stool sample. I did both, nothing wrong with my blood, but it turned out I had a parasite, called Pin Worm. This worm doesn't neccessarily create the problem, though I found traces of sites saying if you have it long enough, it can create diarrhea. Well I took medication and got rid of it, but the damage had been done, it seems. Once, before I had told anyone of my problem, I was caught short early in the morning on my way to work, at the bus stop. I ran behind a tree, and had no choice but to go number 2 in what I had hoped to be secrecy. And then the bus arrived while I was still finishing. I made the bus, but I guess I was scarred. But I had the problem before that, so I don't believe that is what caused my condition.

I even went so far as to have a colonoscopy, which sucks, as I am only 19 years old. 19 years old, and my life already ruined. There was no problems in my colon, which leaves me with0 it's all in my head, a simply panic disorder that I should be able to get over. But I can't. 

And that's my story. Though I download a hypnotherapy recording from a site called Hypnosis Downloads, and it is called Bathroom Anxiety. I listen to it when I freak out, and so far it works, but only while I'm listening to it.


----------



## STi

*i can relate*

Alice 54:

I have IBS which makes you have to use the bathroom out of nowhere for eating things that you can't really keep track of because they are ever changing... It used to be a lot worse and it started when I was 12 and now I am 28, over the years it has given me a panic disorder, which has not been lableled yet but is very similiar to what you are experiencing. I used to get these wicked stomach cramps and have to go number 2 except I didn't want to tell anyone or be noticed so the panic part of it started to come into play. I also lived in a house with only one bathroom and would have waves of panic anytime anyone would go into the bathroom for fear that I might need it and not be able to use it. 
So then I started getting panic attacks. It has spilled over into other parts of my life now and whenever I get the least bit anxious my stomach automatically reacts, and the bad part is that I really do have to use the bathroom and so I can't just say it is in my head and so how do you get over something that is not a reality? I notice that it happens to me if I need to go anywhere that I will have to wait or be accounted for, such as the doctors office, the dentist esp I don't like people in my face, out to dinner where you can't just get up and leave,a nd so on.

I can control it at times and at others it just over-takes my life and my husband while supportive for the most part does get annoyed because he would like to go out to dinner and I can't get myself to do it or take me on a surprise trip. He did however get me something so awesome for valentines day, it is a portable toilet that goes in your trunk and it has a seat and canister with a special bag that has something like a kitty litter in it and so you can pull over and use it anytime you need to. That has helped me a lot knowing that in the worst case scenerio I can fall back on that, but I still panic as soon as I know I am too far from home and am going to have to go to the bathroom. So basically it started with the bathroom issue and now it is a bit of a social issue because I can't go places iwth friends or family because my stomach starts hurting because I am nervous and I want to leave and then feel like a weirdo for the whole episode. :afr


----------



## caflme

I will NEVER forget going out to dinner the first time with my first husbands family. His mom had to go about half way through the meal and she stood up and announced, "I have to go to the bathroom!" I nodded and kept eating and talking to my husband and father-in-law and she looked at me and said, "Don't YOU have to go too?" ... I just shook my head and said, "noooo." and started wondering if there was something I was supposed to know. Then in front of EVERYONE she announced that it was etiquette that when one girl went to the bathroom all the girls went. I was like wtf? No, I didn't say that but seriously??????? Is that really some kind of "thing". I pissed her off by not going (no pun intended). I'm just not that kind of girl.


----------



## grandville

The worst scenario I have encountered is simultaneously approaching a urinal with another "urination-shy" guy, followed by an extremely awkward silence. Eventually, one person sheepishly retreats from the pee standoff and goes to wash their hands.

I also really hate those "trough" type urinals that are commonly found at ballparks and the like -- Even less privacy than a regular urinal.


----------



## kos

Sorry I can't provide much in regards to the op but does anyone else hover when going #2? Even in my own house I hover. I don't like that cold feeling on my bum not to mention the countless # of bums that have also been their.


----------



## innerpunk16

hey everyone, I just have to tell you guys, it is so nice to hear that I'm not alone, as I'm sure its a *relief* haha for you all too. I had an embarrassing incident that helped me out a lot! I was at disney world, and just at at the china pavillion, then had to go no. 2 IMMEDIATELY. I had the whole restroom to myself and it was grand....but then the maintenance lady came in and it got AWKWARD!!!! She started mopping, and not only was I afraid to continue, she started to mop into my stall...like ALL THE WAY, where i had to pick up my feet.

I WAS SO NERVOUS!! But she left, and when I got out, I started telling my parents, and we all just started laughing! It was too funny to be anxious anymore about it, so Laughing really helps when it comes to this.

Now, my boyfriend and my parents will provide applause when i come out of a long toilet visit and I'm getting used to the idea that everyone does it, so not to be ashamed!

Please, anyone feel free to contact me personally, I would love to help anyone since my problems are getting so much better little by little! best wishes <333


----------



## timetopretend

innerpunk16 said:


> She started mopping, and not only was I afraid to continue, she started to mop into my stall...like ALL THE WAY, where i had to pick up my feet.


Jeez.. that is awkward, but also a bit rude!!


----------



## dan dre

Definitley not alone check out this link:

http://www.poopreport.com/Doctor/Knowledgebase/agraphobia.html


----------



## meepmeep

Hey,

i experienced something weird today, I took a bath, and when i stand up, I was feeling dizzy and my heart was racing like a train!, and my throat was feeling like i was about to throw up. i felt really weird, and i felt light in my head.
Really dizzy. and had a brain fog.

Maybe this doesnt relate to this topic, but its about the bathroom so XD


----------



## sephi24

For me, I used to have TERRIBLE anxiety about using the urinals. SO much so I would NEVER use them. But one day I finally did, but only would if there weren't many guys around. Yesterday I went to the Bears home opener, and just went when every urinal was in use. I was a little anxious, but just let it flow!


----------



## dan dre

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128175-ibs-d-and-panic-attacks/


----------



## Madam

Ooooooooh the toilet anxiety!!!! I know it well.... my bum only loves my own home toilet... number 1's I can just about manage at other people's houses and in public restrooms but if I think I can keep it in for another hour or so I wait til I get home.

Rules at public/other peoples houses it a huge bunch up of toilet paper in case anyone can hear me doing the deed....a anti-bacterial spray all round the toilet....and last but not least the squatting standing up position so no part of my bum touches the seat.

Number 2's are a whole different matter...I can really only do this at home and when there are no visitors etc. I also need peace and quiet so no interruptions from hubby or kid calling stuff to me... Holidays are a nightmare....I was so constipated after 5 days in Spain as I could just NOT do it I had to take a laxative and get through it LOL


----------



## jenkydora

**possible trigger**

I dont wish to upset anyone or give them a new thing to worry about with the bathroom, but I hear Megan Fox (girl from Transformers) has problems with the bathroom and wont use them, her fear is about the "flush" and all the germs flying about in the air.

She also wont eat out in restaurants and such, because of public cutlery. When you think about it, does food get jammed in tiny area of a fork? I might think so, and is the dish washer meticulous about this?

Megan Fox has more of a germ phobia than a social phobia, but it affects her.


----------



## weebeastiebaby

I used to get this when I was only allowed to use the bathroom during recess in 4th grade. I was only worried about #1 though, never #2 (maybe I was constipated lol). Now I have ulcerative colitis, so not going in public isn't even an option. Sometimes its embarrassing, but when nature calls there's nothing you can do about it! I think that if you "give yourself permission" to go in public you will find that you hardly ever have to go at all.


----------



## chriswatch

The thought of pulling my johnson out next to a bunch of guys out a urinal without guards is out of the question. I have to have some guard usually, unless the urinals are separated far enough apart. Not only do I struggle to pee in front of people, but I have a small johnson which makes my fear of showing it in public worse. I used to have such a bad phobia that i could never pee in public. That door creaking, it was like oh no, lol. With that creaking door back then, it felt like someone was coming in there to make fun of me. I'm able to pee in public now as long as I'm not at open urinals. I still get low stream though, skinny stream. This is where it sucks to be a guy big time. You women have no shame because you always get to go in the stalls and squat.


----------



## sneha123

Hello,,,,,,,,i'm sneha , i always hurry up because i dont want another employee walk in cause they would know it was me. before we open and theres a male manager opening with me that fine i know hes not gonna come walking in but if its my female manager ill hold it till i get home...........Thanks,
:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Grapefruits

I don't like going to the restroom in public, either.

At school, I eat in a classroom (to be away from everyone else) and wait about five to ten minutes before lunch is over before I go to the restroom, because usually no one is in there. 

I never do number two in public. Ever. If I have to go, I hold it until I get home.  

My restroom anxiety has to do more with my period. I am afraid that I'll get blood on my hand or my pants/skirt, or that other people will hear the wrapper. That's why I take the pad out of the wrapper and put it in my purse before I leave the house, so that way there is less noise.  

Also, I hate the restroom snobs. You know, the ones that stand in front of the mirror and apply make-up over and over, and leave their bags and books on the sink. Then, I walk around those particular sinks and they glare at me, as if the restroom only belongs to them or something.


----------



## rockguitarist89

Grapefruits said:


> I don't like going to the restroom in public, either.
> 
> At school, I eat in a classroom (to be away from everyone else) and wait about five to ten minutes before lunch is over before I go to the restroom, because usually no one is in there.
> 
> I never do number two in public. Ever. If I have to go, I hold it until I get home.
> 
> My restroom anxiety has to do more with my period. I am afraid that I'll get blood on my hand or my pants/skirt, or that other people will hear the wrapper. That's why I take the pad out of the wrapper and put it in my purse before I leave the house, so that way there is less noise.
> 
> Also, I hate the restroom snobs. You know, the ones that stand in front of the mirror and apply make-up over and over, and leave their bags and books on the sink. Then, I walk around those particular sinks and they glare at me, as if the restroom only belongs to them or something.


I'm sorry to hear that. That is pretty extreme. My advice is to realize that the bathroom is a place everybody has to go to do their "business." You are not doing anything different than anyone else.

My bathroom anxiety used to be worse, but I really don't have it anymore. When there is no wall covering the urinals, and instead they are just lined up, I can't go for a long time lol.


----------



## Georgina 22

The only problem I have with public bathrooms is when it's all quiet, if it's quiet I stop peeing for abit til someone pullsa the flush or I hear the electric dryer to help discuise the noise then I continue.
I don't like the thought of the only thing breaking the silence is me doing my business LOL

oh yeah I also get anxious about the locks on the door, whether it'll be pulled too tight and I can't get out and I'd have to shout "Lemme out!!"


----------



## jmoop

I have a fear of public restrooms. The worst one I have seen was in a gas station (surprise, surprise) where the inside of the bowl was rusted so badly it looked like someone had "done" something quite horrible in there. Couldn't pay me to use that toilet so I just washed my hands while closing my eyes and left quickly. I made it all the way home to my lovely non-rusted home toilet :haha


----------



## ratbag

Threaten to play battleshi.ts and everyone will leave.


----------



## dan dre

*Cure for IBS*

Very Interesting.. This dr clams to have cure for all intestinal conditions including ibs, crohns, diarrhea constipation and BOWEL URGENCY...

www holisticgastroenterology com


----------



## panopticon

I'm kind of public bathroom phobic, I only use them in emergencies. I had the misfortune of using an airport bathroom the other year; it was straight out of Dante's Comedy, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I used to extreme public washroom phobia, I just didn't feel I measured up down there. Now I wear a fake prosthetic out in public and my shy bladder syndrome has disappeared!!!


----------



## life is anxiety

I agree with some on here.. this anxiety is ruining my life... I can't go on date because I'm terrified of not making it to a bathroom I won't even get in the car with someone at least if I have a accident I'm the only on that will know. I want this to go away I wanna be NORMAL again


----------



## laura024

I have a problem where I worry about having to pee every time I go somewhere. I'll not drink anything for awhile before, pee before I leave, but still have to go soon after leaving home. It's so annoying. I always need to know where the bathroom is when I go out in public.


----------



## Revenwyn

I don't usually have bathroom anxiety but when the toilet was obviously not flushed or the handle wasn't pressed all the way down it's terrible... the worst I think I've seen is period in the toilet... that's just GROSS.


----------



## Rodin

Public bathroom problems with #1 but not #2. SUCKS!


----------



## ImWeird

I can go pee just fine in public. This guy will never take a poop in a public toilet though...


----------



## Ekw2f

I'm really glad to know I'm not alone here... I have an awful fear of not being around a bathroom when I leave the house, specifically dealing with peeing, as as you all mentioned obviously the anxiety makes the feeling of urgency a lot worse. I've had this about 4 years, and I get this especially in the car, the subway, during takeoff and landing on airplanes, and especially in meetings/interviews. I've also recently become unemployed and I find that the stress is making it a lot worse.

I've sort of found a way to manage it a little, even though I pray to god some day it will totally go away. Taking an anti-anxiety medication is the best way for me, as is restricting my water intake. I'll always try to go to the bathroom RIGHT before going into a meeting, leaving the house, and then if the feeling comes, I'll just repeat to myself that I just went and it's been hours since I last drank water. The feeling is still there, but it calms me down a little, and the xanax is what really helps the most. The planning helps, but it's just crazy that I have to totally dehydrate myself in order to even leave the house. And I always fear being pulled into a meeting or something after drinking a cup of coffee or glass of water. Weird little things help too, like wearing a pad, or sitting on cloth seats vs. leather, because then if something WERE to happen, it wouldn't be so noticeable. 

I'm also dating someone new and I don't want them to think I'm a bathroom-obsessed weirdo, but don't really know how to explain it. He also only goes to the bathroom like twice a day, which makes me feel even more embarrassed when I do have to go. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## alwaysbored

shyvr6 said:


> I think dramatic effects help get over the anxiety. Do like the movies do and start screaming stuff, lol. Omg, I didn't eat corn!


Haha ew gross but still maade me laugh and possibly puke!


----------



## alwaysbored

I think i was born a bathroom snob! Im ALOT better now but when i was little i could go a whole Day without going even though i was desperate actually i still do that sometimes ( aahh please dont make me laugh,ill pee!) Sometimes Ill walk into a public bathroom and if i dont feel comfortable Ill go in the cubicle and just stand there like a fool. Going to the bathroom is normal Ofcourse ..Seems like soo many ppl have some sort of hang up? about it. 
Just be carefull you dont let än unexpected toot out ;p even so im Sure who ever heard you would just be giggling to themselves


----------



## Gordom

Why do I always notice these threads? If worrying about germs is the problem, these automated covers are pretty innovative (although I've only seen them once). The only drawback is it may offer a false peace of mind. I remember reading somewhere that studies saying the likelihood of finding bad bacteria and viruses on public sinks is actually higher than finding these germs on the actual toilet seats.




My other suggestion to find a quiet, clean facility if you're on the road is to try the lobby of a nice hotel if you can find one. They're typically cleaned quite frequently and not used very often unless there is some sort of major event or conference going on. Of course, that's not always convenient, but if you can spare a few minutes to scout one out, it's a much more pleasant experience.


----------



## Tiger1234

I have it too... Im not sure how mine started.. Basically i was out in a public place with my boyfriend and a couple friends late at night fishing, and not really anywhere was open and no bathroom in sight for about a 30 min drive
i started having severe stomach pain and i instantly knew i had to go to the bathroom.. i held it in for a long time because i didn't want to mention it to anybody finally we left and i had a severe panic attack in the car i couldn't breathe and my heart rate was through the roof.. finally i got to a bathroom but now I'm so terrified to get out of my house because not that I'm afraid to be somewhere an having to use a public restroom i am scared to death of having that pain again and ill think about it all the time. i know this post isnt from recently but I'm asking for help and since i know now I'm not the only one someone please reply!! this is ruining my life i don't know what to do anymore, i don't leave my house and i get scared to have company over, I'm scared to eat, take medication, sleep.. its horrible i need serious help with this


----------



## YOSUP315

I think it's a legitimately good idea to take a dump before leaving the house, just because it's one less thing to worry about. I would recommend you consult a doctor if you regularly have to go more than once in a few hours, because that is not normal.
I wish you the best!


----------



## rikkie

So glad I found this thread, lol. Even before I even knew I had social anxiety I was freaked out by going in public bathrooms. At school, I only allowed myself to pee and nothing else. I had a mental record of never doing anything but peeing at a school bathroom, but one day in 5th grade that record came crashing down. My stomach started to rumble and I figured it'd end horribly if I just sat there letting my stomach go nuts, so I was excused to go to the bathroom. Thankfully it was during class so I was alone. I do my business, feel much better, but when I get back in the classroom it turns out that somehow some got on my pants. That afternoon I had play practice too so I actually tied a hoodie around my leg where it was and just said I got mustard on my pants. Just wanted to share that, why not.

I think I would still have bathroom anxiety even if that never have happened, it's just how I've always been. But after reading all of these posts I feel much comfortable to say the least.


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

I use to be so scared when using public urinals around people, but now I don't give a ****


----------



## slider

When i go pee in a public restroom i drop my pants to my feet and same with underwear and pee like that at the urinal. People freek out omg its funny as **** because they get to see my penis


----------



## busternator

*There's hope!*

Hey guys,

I saw this thread a while ago and totally relate to it. I had an accident in 8th grade and have had anxiety problems about it until recently (Junior in college). I went to see a doctor recently and she said that underlying IBS might be a problem, so she prescribed me a drug called Questran to help regulate my bowel movements. So far (Two weeks) it has done wonders to help improve my stomach, and coupled with meditation to reduce anxiety and pepto when things get really bad, I've begun to see the first ray of hope in many years.

Anyway I just wanted to drop this suggestion in here because I know how debilitating this issue can be. Seriously check out Questran (specifically for its IBS benefits) and try meditating ~5 minutes a day and within a couple months it'll definitely show some benefits.


----------



## millenniumman75

@busternator

Anxiety would stir up bowel issues with me, too - and lactose intolerance to boot. I can't remember the numerous times I would wake up early with severe abdominal pain.

My other suggestion to find a quiet, clean facility if you're on the road is to try the lobby of a nice hotel if you can find one. They're typically cleaned quite frequently and not used very often unless there is some sort of major event or conference going on. Of course, that's not always convenient, but if you can spare a few minutes to scout one out, it's a much more pleasant experience.[/QUOTE]

At work, this is my agenda:

Potty protection papers are a MUST - I do not want tropical diseases. If PPPs are not available, toilet tissue placed around the seat is just as effective.

If gas exists, sit to where expulsion is quiet if possible, or wait for someone to flush before letting loose.

If tinkle is loud, more toilet tissue in the bowl will muffle the tinkle and splash if necessary.

Everything flushes away.

Wash hands.

I have seen the sinks and towel dispensers automated, so that can help, but then you have people who don't wash at all and touch the door handles. I use an extra piece of paper to open the door or let someone hold the door.

When I get back to my office, hand sanitize immediately before touching anything like my keyboard.

I got pink eye three times in a four year period from that business. I haven't had it at all since using hand sanitizer in my office.


----------

